# Funny new decorating blog



## Olivegirl (May 11, 2008)

Hi:

My cousin sent me this blog about decorating. Funny stories...especially if you've got kids. I marked it one of my Favorites...so thought I'd share it with you:

http://athomeredesigns.blogspot.com

Olivegirl


----------



## reallylight (May 19, 2008)

If you're going to advertise your own site... there's no need to lie about it - just do it. :no:


----------

